# Sooo yesterday..Jacob sheep and electroweb



## Bridgemoof (Nov 15, 2012)

lol 

Jacob sheep that have long straight horns and electroweb fencing do not mix! The past couple of days my cutie pie Uriah has been getting his horns stuck in the electric fence when he grazes too close.. Luckily I was watching out the window when it happened both times! Yesterday was awful, he got his horns stuck and pulled away and the fencing came down and was wrapped all around his horns and head. I RAN as fast as I could out the door to turn off the fence charger. I had to grab him and untangle the poor guy and put the fence back up quickly before anybody escaped.

Needless to say, we moved the Jacob flock. They are now in the paddock with the goats and they aren't too happy about it. :/

Does anybody have problems with their goats horns getting tangled? So far it's only been Uriah, his horns stick straight out about a foot long! The others don't have the same kind of horns.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 15, 2012)

Surely he will eventually figure it out??? So far patch stays away/off the fences....of course my horses have their walking paths around the perimeters and so not as much grass grows there....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think he realizes what's going on at all. He's not even that close to the fence, it's just his darned horns are so long!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

I have to say I can see where this would be both comical AND horrifying! Hopefully he'll learn. I'd like to see some photos of the handsome guy...since I do LOVE Jacobs and their crazy horns!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 15, 2012)

Here he is Coconut!  He's so cute. But he's been a bit divilish lately and has been ramming me from behind a bit with his horns. Not hard, but I really have to watch my back!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 15, 2012)

Put a stop to that as soon as possible. Thats how my devil ram started. I won't handle him any more than I have to now....he singles me out an d he's way stronger than me.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah Brownsheep, I hear you! I've been reading enough about all of your devil rams to know I don't want him to turn into a monster. I've been doing the "Sheepgirl technique" where I put my knee out in front of me. So far he backs away and turns around every time. Whew.


----------



## Godsgrl (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a thought- what if you duct tape a length of pool noodle across his horns? Maybe then he'd be too big to tangle in the netting?  Also, perhaps it would blunt the ends if he chooses to bully you. Good luck, he is a beautiful animal.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 16, 2012)

Yikes!  That's a dangerous situation, both the getting stuck and the butting.  I've had sheep get stuck in the electric net fence, and when they do it's because they've figured out the fence was off.  Sometimes it's inconvenient for me to hook it to the main electric fence, so I just stick them out there when it's off.  I almost lost a lamb that way, and one of my ewes got her leg caught that way.  Now I've vowed to never use the net at all unless it's hot.  It can be really easy for them to tangle and choke, or if it's hot and they get stuck the electric current will mess with their heartbeat and kill them.  

I'd try a pool noodle or something so he can't get his horns in there, or just leave him out of the netting and keep him in a safer area.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Bridgemoof he's handsome! I'm fighting the urge to just grab him by the horns...but then which ones?! lol  I love the spots too. 

I've heard of people using something to tape/fasten between the horns to prevent them from getting stuck in fencing before...it does seem to work. Maybe find him a nice manly color? If you chose a BRIGHT color it would make it easier to spot and block him if he tries to sneak up on you too. Dual-purpose. 

Two of my goats like to jump on me...to get my attention. I DO knock them off and such....but one of them is particularly stubborn! Stinker. I'm taking care of him though...and thankfully he's polled - although I'd probably have an easier time wrestling with him if he had horns! Thankfully my "herd queen" knows not to mess with momma...and she's pretty good most of the time. 

LOVE the photos!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 16, 2012)

Aggie, I've had a lamb get it's head stuck in the web fencing when it was turned off, too. So I've learned my lesson to always have it on!

So I've moved the Jacobs to a safe area without the web fencing.  But they are at the pond. Which means they could fall in and drown!  lol  *Sigh*  more worries.  

I LOVE the pool noodle idea. Forget the manly color, I'm getting him a pink one! Maybe then he'll get a complex and stop butting me!


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I LOVE the pool noodle idea. Forget the manly color, I'm getting him a pink one! Maybe then he'll get a complex and stop butting me!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 16, 2012)

Be careful...he might get a complex and get MORE aggressive with the butting!

 "Hey momma! Take this GIRLY thing off of me!"  

OOOH....maybe get those battery-powered LED xmas lights! Then you can always see him at night! lol


----------

